# Chief of Police Paul Jeffrey Fricke



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Chief of Police Paul Jeffrey Fricke



*Hawk Point Police Department
Missouri*
End of Watch: Friday, August 27, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, August 27, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Chief Paul Fricke was killed in an automobile accident on Highway 47, near Highway U, at approximately 10:30 am.

It is believed that Chief Fricke's patrol car went off the right side of the roadway, and that he over-corrected, causing his patrol car to cross the highway and strike a utility pole on the left side of the road.

Chief Fricke served as Hawk Point's part-time police chief and also served as a full time deputy with the Warren County Sheriff's Office.
Agency Contact Information
Hawk Point Police Department
161 W. Lincoln
PO Box 302
Hawk Point, MO 63349

Phone: (636) 338-4377

_*Please contact the Hawk Point Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Chief Fricke.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest easy Chief


----------

